# Two new Fountain Pens



## PenWorks (Jan 27, 2006)

A couple new FP's, one Japaneese style and the other an Early classic American style. Black Rose  Lucite and Cumberland ebonite. Sporting 14K gold Penchetta nibs []
Thanks for looking, comments allways


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 27, 2006)

Very handsome pens, Anthony!


----------



## JimGo (Jan 27, 2006)

I like both Anthony; very pretty!  I'm more fond of the squared-end pen, though I'm not sure why.  I think it's the really clean, simple lines.


----------



## swm6500 (Jan 27, 2006)

You stil have the touch Anthony. I like them a lot.


----------



## gerberpens (Jan 27, 2006)

Really nice pens Anthony, fantastic job.  What is the white material on the end of the Classic pen?


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerberpens_
> <br /> What is the white material on the end of the Classic pen?



Alternative ivory, from CS

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## ryannmphs (Jan 27, 2006)

Anthony,

Those are beautful pens, great job

Ryan


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 27, 2006)

Call me stupid, but which style is which? 
Don


> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />A couple new FP's, one Japaneese style and the other an Early classic American style. Black Rose  Lucite and Cumberland ebonite. Sporting 14K gold Penchetta nibs []
> Thanks for looking, comments allways []
> 
> ...


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />Call me stupid, but which style is which?
> Don


 I generally don't call people stupid that are bigger than me [] But I guess they don't teach those things in Texas.
The straight one is American style and I'll let you guess which one is the Japaneese style. []


----------



## vick (Jan 27, 2006)

In that case I am fond of the American style.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks Anthony. I like them both and a great job, as usual.
Do a good turn dailyu!
Don


> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi Anthony,

I totally love this design, it's something I would like to try myself some time.

I really like the Japanese design you show, I like the form and the feel it would have, the cap looks great!!

These look like Jr Gents, are they?  

[][][][]


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Jan 27, 2006)

Great work Anthony! Of course we expect that from you. I might be able to get away with peddling my one step above bic stuff, but we all expect nothing but top notch from you.


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 27, 2006)

Jim, they were made off the Panche kit
and robbed a front nib section from the Jr Gent.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />Jim, they were made off the Panche kit
> and robbed a front nib section from the Jr Gent.



Thanks Anthony!

I assume you are also using the same pin chuck from Fanger as well..

[][][]


----------



## elody21 (Feb 1, 2006)

WOW!


----------



## Joe Melton (Feb 1, 2006)

Very dignified pens, Anthony.
I'm curious about the origin of the phrases "American style" and "Japanese style." Can you point us to that? Also, are there other defined styles?
Joe


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 1, 2006)

Joe, if you look in some fountain pen books, you will see the early styles of American pens such as Parker's being pretty straight forward on there cut lines.
Here is a link to some Japanese designs
http://danitrio.com/
A good pen book to get is Fountain pens of the World, you will see it all !


----------



## gerryr (Feb 1, 2006)

Anthony,  I looked for that book and it appears to be out of print, but Amazon has some used ones starting at $190.[:0][xx(]


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Anthony,  I looked for that book and it appears to be out of print, but Amazon has some used ones starting at $190.[:0][xx(]



Holy smokes, you mean I can actually make money on a book ! []
Okay, another good book, Fountain Pens , US & UK by Andreas Lambrou.
Should be allot less


----------



## gerryr (Feb 1, 2006)

Do I get a finders fee?[]  And I messed up on the price, starting at $140.


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 1, 2006)

I won't believe they are true Japenese styles until I see some urushi on them....Surely that tree grows in the vast regions of AZ.[]
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />Joe, if you look in some fountain pen books, you will see the early styles of American pens such as Parker's being pretty straight forward on there cut lines.
> Here is a link to some Japanese designs
> http://danitrio.com/
> A good pen book to get is Fountain pens of the World, you will see it all !


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />I won't believe they are true Japenese styles until I see some urushi on them....Surely that tree grows in the vast regions of AZ.[]



Just wait till you see the new series from Penchetta-a-son []


----------



## jdavis (Feb 2, 2006)

loke them both. Excellent as usual


----------

